# Need advice.



## michael a (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm doing my first brisket today in a SmokeHouse 9966. It's a 5 and 1/4 Brisket. I want to make sure I'm doing it correctly in terms of wood. I have a bag of mesquite chips that I'm going to use. What's the proper procedure to ensure I get the best smoke? Do I soak the chips or just continuously feed the smoker during this time. I've got about 2 hours before I fire it up and any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

Do not soak the wood chips & you will need to add more chips every 45 minutes or so, or when the smoke stops.

Al


----------



## schlotz (Aug 13, 2017)

What does your instruction book say regarding the chips? Most likely you will need to continually feed in more chips. Not familiar with SmokeHouse. When I used to have my MES this was the case. It have a side tube you could keep loading and slide back into to dump.


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 13, 2017)

Please don't soak your chips.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Do not soak the wood chips & you will need to add more chips every 45 minutes or so, or when the smoke stops.
> 
> Al





BBQWillie said:


> Please don't soak your chips.


No soak.. Neither chip, chunk or log.


----------



## sauced (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes....do not soak the chips of chunks!!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2017)

*Never* soak any wood.  It's counterproductive.  First the smoker has to dry out the wood so it can finally smoke.

Gary


----------

